# cute couple



## KaleyEs (Nov 15, 2007)

a shot of my friends on the beach... C&C please!


----------



## tkme4ard (Nov 15, 2007)

they look like a lot of fun!


----------



## Zada (Nov 15, 2007)

I like the picture. They're lucky they have a friend like you that photographs them


----------



## lordson (Nov 16, 2007)

lovely candid shot

one for a frame

but the girl could be more animated though


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 16, 2007)

i love his socks! LOL


----------



## Kabluey (Nov 16, 2007)

Somehow I just imagined him in a top hat with charlie chaplins suit on. ;P

Nice shot, 'tis sweet.


----------



## DoofClenas (Nov 16, 2007)

I like it, but it seems to be leaning to the left.


----------



## KaleyEs (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks for all the responses guys!


----------



## anuragbhateja (Nov 17, 2007)

Supereme Shot. Loved the expressions and also the way you managed the bg is really cool


----------

